# Embed WMV on Webpage for Stream, but Not download



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

My purpose is to have anyone who goes to my website can view videos by clicking an image of a person, without downloading anything or any plug-in, as Youtube. However, all the codes I have found online are all the same with slight variations. here is one below:

GrazioMay2011.wmv

However, I don't want the viewers to go into trouble to download a plug in. Nowadays, who wants to just download stuff if it's not necessary.... I used to be able to use quick-time videos and embed directly on my website. Then, for some reason, it stop working. Then, I start using wmv files.... However, I cannot find a way to put the video on the webpages without viewers downloading something. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

By the way, when I just learned HTML about 13 years ago, I could use whatever successfully. A few years later, it seemed to start having problems. I could still embed quicktime videos, and viewers did not have to do anything to view the videos. Then, one year later, all the videos which could be viewed successfully could not be viewed anymore, without my changing anything. Now it just seems very difficult to do simply things. Why are these simply codes don't work anymore?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

have a look in here
http://www.w3schools.com/html5/html5_video.asp


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Sepala! What a great site that you referred to. However, I copied and pasted the code and changed the video name. It is neither working on my Firefox or IE. I use mp4, webm, and ogv (the website specified ogg, but my video converter only can convert video to ogv)


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

you have to use several formats to work that in several browsers. Have a look at the following I extracted from that site


```
<video width="320" height="240" controls="controls">
  <source src="movie.ogg" type="video/ogg" />
  <source src="movie.mp4" type="video/mp4" />
  <source src="movie.webm" type="video/webm" />
    Your browser does not support the video tag.
    </video>
```
according to your post, I guess you have used this code. Anyway, it will work on IE 9 and higher. Is your IE version is 9.0? Otherwise no luck.
For the conversion issue, use this online converter
http://www.mirovideoconverter.com/


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Sepala, your are right! I am not using IE 9. However, I did sue the code you specified in your reply, for I understand that different platforms require different formats of video files.

Yes, Mirovideoconverter was the one I use too. However, theora is only in ogv but not ogg. Isn't it strange that ogv is a new file extension, whereas the code calls for an older one yet calls for the newest version of IE?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

chueh said:


> Sepala, your are right! I am not using IE 9. However, I did sue the code you specified in your reply, for I understand that different platforms require different formats of video files.


That is HTML5, the new version of HTML. This code was introduced in HTML 5. We have this drawback yet, but after some time, this will surely be OK.

There are some OGG converters available, have a search.

http://www.google.lk/#sclient=psy&h...q=&pbx=1&fp=3d2c439bc86b1826&biw=1280&bih=867


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Sepala,  yes, there is always improvement in no time. Maybe tomorrow, my video will be working:up:

Thanks for the google search for the ogg:up:


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

No, if your code is correct it should work. Please post your code here. Lets check whether there is an error


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Sepala, you so sweet... here is the code:



*Willie Simmons*

Your browser does not support the video tag.


*Q&As for Piano & Classical Music*
* 
*
*
[TR]
[TD]Lessons Information[/TD]

[/TR]*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

your video should work. You might be doing something wrong rather than the codes. I am getting a "no video" icon as mentioned in the attached GIF, because I don't have the video with me. Are you getting the same thing like that? If that is, then your video path might be wrong. FF supports to webm (FF 4.0+), so this MUST work even the ogg didn't. Anyway edit this 
to this
Apart from that, you are using a very old technology(HTML styles) to style your site, which is not suitable for the today world. It is better if you can use CSS for styling stuffs.


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Sepala,  I thought I did not miss anything, but I forgot to change the ogg to ogv. Thanks for point that out.

Yes, I got no video as well. I don't know why, but I only have one "root" directory/path. I checked and checked, but nothing spells wrong.... Well, I have to figure why it cannot find the right path...

Thanks bunch


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Then the next issue. Is your FF is outdated? If it is update that to support to this tag. downlaod opera web browser and check whether this will work in there.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

check whether your bowser supports that tag by clicking on "check" in "
Check if your browser supports HTML5 video" section in this link*
http://www.w3schools.com/html5/html5_video.asp
*


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, my FF is well supporting HTML5. I tried updating IE, by doing whatever Microsoft suggests on their website. However, the older version wants to be the king. I couldn't install IE 9. Anyway, that's fine. I don't like using IE anyway.

And yes, CSS is much versatile..., but I did not know that old HTML would be out of date... interesting


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

chueh said:


> And yes, CSS is much versatile..., but I did not know that old HTML would be out of date... interesting


Not out of date, but not in use because of the CSS. If you are interested you can learn CSS from here
http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Sepala.... you are so sweet. There is no smooch smiley here, or i will put one to you


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

There is another thing we can check regarding your video case. Take your site into a portable media and check whether it will work in another computer. If yes, then the error is unique to your machine.


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

I tried my laptop. Ha.. it does not work either. I don't have internet on my phone, and I am asking my friend to check if the videos are working.

I forgot to tell you, sepala, that my website host is my internet provider. The personal website is free, so it only has some basic functions with limited space. Would this be part of the problem?


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, Sepala, my friend told me that the videos don't work on his phone, but they work on his Mac laptop


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I don't know much to tell about phones. But you have to understand that this is TOTALLY about web web browsers and not about OS. Browser stuffs won't change depending OS . Anyway that is a good news, actually a very good news. What is the browser of your friend?


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

He told me that he used Mac Book. I don't know anything about Mac at all; the "Book" he mentioned is probably a model but not browser, right? I will ask what browser he uses.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

yes, that means the model. I guess FF is the browser.


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

He uses Safari on his Mac. I was also told that his PC with Chrome could view my videos. Yeah!!!!! At least, some people with newer versions of everything can view them....


Thank you so much Sepala:up:


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

You should use H.264 as HTML5.
WMV has more or less died away, used mostly by MS sites (Silverlight).


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

chueh said:


> He uses Safari on his Mac. I was also told that his PC with Chrome could view my videos. Yeah!!!!! At least, some people with newer versions of everything can view them....
> 
> Thank you so much Sepala:up:


You are welcome  :up:


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> You should use H.264 as HTML5.
> WMV has more or less died away, used mostly by MS sites (Silverlight).


Hello friend, 
I am so happy to see and expert like you in here. H.264 means MPEG4 right? so does he has to eliminate and replace that with ? Hope to have a reply, friend.


----------



## chueh (Sep 27, 2008)

i am always confused by jpeg and jpg, mp4 and mpeg4. When i want to save a jpeg, it always automatically saves as jpg but not jpeg. I thought that jpg and jpeg are the same, as well as mp4 and mpeg4


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

chueh said:


> i am always confused by jpeg and jpg, mp4 and mpeg4. When i want to save a jpeg, it always automatically saves as jpg but not jpeg. I thought that jpg and jpeg are the same, as well as mp4 and mpeg4


jpeg stands for "Joint Photographic Experts Group". jpg is used as a common file name extension for jpeg. Both are same.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

H.264 is a kind of MPEG-4. But it's not identical, no.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi chueh, do you still need any assistance from us? If it is, please ask. Else please mark this thread as solved


----------

